# Apple and EFI - "bless" command?

## hoschi

Hello,

a lot of different MacBook-Websites describes the use of the "bless" command unter MacOS to activate a boot-partition, but I don't find any notice about bless under GNU/LINUX. I am sure, there must be something like "bless" because LINUX operates since years under EFI-Platform.

Is it part off gnu-efi?

Notice: EFI is the new BIOS-Replacement and a bootloader

See here:

http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/Dual_Booting#Using_elilo_alone

http://refit.sourceforge.net/

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Macbook

And ideas oder hints for me?

Thank You

----------

## eccerr0r

I'm only speaking from experience from another EFI platform - I don't own a Macintosh.

EFI platforms really don't need to be 'blessed' to boot from.  The firmware should have the ability to manually specify after boot which image should be booted in firmware, usually there's a menuoption to modify the boot menu.  Something like grub is completely unnecessary.

On IA64 elilo has a way to automatically change the boot menu, but I haven't found a need to, just made my own entry to run elilo on boot.

Now this may be irrelevant due to the fact there's some weirdness due to Apple's implementation of EFI, but that's as far as I know.  Namely, Apple bootcamp is completely unusable on ia64.

----------

